# To cut or not



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Swallow it?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I can only load one photo per post for some reason


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

One more view


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

yes....why not :tempted:


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Seems like you did 80% of the work already by marking up the board.

Just do it!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> yes....why not :tempted:


Eh it's the only camber board I have, but as is it won't get ridden on pow days. I was more curious for those that have a DIY swallow tail if my shape is good.



larrytbull said:


> Seems like you did 80% of the work already by marking up the board.
> 
> Just do it!


Off season boredom.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Been debating whether or not to swallow tail my my Nidecker Legacy would carbon stringers make any difference when cutting and do you just seal it with epoxy?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ridinbend said:


> Eh it's the only camber board I have, but as is it won't get ridden on pow days. I was more curious for those that have a DIY swallow tail if my shape is good.
> 
> 
> 
> Off season boredom.


well then...idk...thought swallow tail for pow...otoh cutting a bit of tail is not going to do anything (but look cool) if riding shallow pow, packed or groomers. I'd imagine the shape and over-all chunk taken out would effect the amount of tail sink...that is if you were riding pow....but you know that. anyway shape looks good...very...sexy...vaginal


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

francium said:


> Been debating whether or not to swallow tail my my Nidecker Legacy would carbon stringers make any difference when cutting and do you just seal it with epoxy?


I've sealed all my splitboard edges with sparurethane. And will do the tail also if I cut it. Carbon I don't know anything about.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

You should do it. Mostly because you will like it


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Shape is good


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

ETM said:


> Shape is good


The conformation i was waiting for. Thank you sir. I'll post pics when it's done.


----------



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice toes.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

Where's the final deal?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

rambob said:


> Where's the final deal?


Gotta wait for a friend that has the good saws for a clean cut.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> Gotta wait for a friend that has the good saws for a clean cut.



haha, no you don't. Just tape it up, nice & thick both sides.

I just used my circular saw with a dull rusty blade & plunged it right through.

Finished it off with a hack saw.

dremmeled out the center, straight filed everything smooth.

Sprayed it with clear varathane.

Done in an hour, minus the drying time for each coat of thane.

It's way easier than you think.


You got 1 hour.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

You don't need anything more than thane on the cutout.

It's not a park deck.

I've ridden mine lots, the only thing it ever touches is powder.


TT


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

It's cleaner to cut. just imagine all the gunk hiding under the skin.
oh wait...:dropjaw:


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Cut it. I love my cambered Burton Cloudsplitter.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

tonicusa said:


> Cut it. I love my cambered Burton Cloudsplitter.


That's what I used as my template. Zoomed in a bunch and printed out until I had the perfect fitting tail template. Can't wait to shred it.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

The tail doesn't have any straight lines, must be part of the geometry programmed into the CAD file. Maybe you can see in this photo what they are doing, it's not straight lines inside the swallow.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

tonicusa said:


> The tail doesn't have any straight lines, must be part of the geometry programmed into the CAD file. Maybe you can see in this photo what they are doing, it's not straight lines inside the swallow.


Eh close enough. 

Edit. Mine isn't straight either, it just appears that way. When I looked at it again with something straight it has very mild continuous angle. Plus I changed the depth due to uncertainty of what's under the channel and how low. I had a few options for how deep to cut but went with the shallower one.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah, I'm sure it's more than close enough.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Cut it already! I used a jigsaw to cut mine and a dremel with a cut off wheel to cut the through the edge. No templates no jigs, just figured out some angles, marked and cut it.

Now to wait for snow....


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> ... I changed the depth due to uncertainty of what's under the channel and how low. I had a few options for how deep to cut but went with the shallower one.


I kept my mouth shut earlier because I knew I didn't know shit about what you're doing, and I know even less about those Burton Channel system boards. I didn't want to sound like a complete dumb ass! But, when I saw the first overlays for your planned cuts? I thought it seemed you were coming a little close to the end of the channel. 

My concern there was, could you compromise the strength of the board? My fear was, with a cut that close,.. could you possibly split your board in two down the channel the first time you weighted your back foot or flexed the new tail! I wouldn't suspect it would matter as much with the reg drilled 4x4 inserts.

Guess I should have spoken up earlier anyway and not worried so much about looking stupid to guys who know a lot more about making/cutting up boards than I do.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

tonicusa said:


> The tail doesn't have any straight lines, must be part of the geometry programmed into the CAD file. Maybe you can see in this photo what they are doing, it's not straight lines inside the swallow.


Unless I'm missing something here, I can't see what possible difference it would make in the swallowtail whether it was a straight line or a very slight curve to the cutout. The only point of the swallowtail is to let the ass end sink in deep pow, it's not like it is acting as a side cut.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

Its all good.... Cut, Cut2:


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> Unless I'm missing something here, I can't see what possible difference it would make in the swallowtail whether it was a straight line or a very slight curve to the cutout. The only point of the swallowtail is to let the ass end sink in deep pow, it's not like it is acting as a side cut.


Agreed. I always wondered why the swallow tail on my CloudSplitter was organic feeling. Maybe it's a board that's done by hand, who knows. Obviously nothing to do with sidecut.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

It is finished


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Pimp. It looks like space ship.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Mr. Swaller


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Completed......


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks like you did a nice job of it! Hope she rides right for ya! :thumbsup:


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice! Should make a good spray! :wavetowel2:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

So I got the board all dialed, then today my new contract pros showed up. Sweet!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Most ill and color coordinated with the dog dish:thumbsup:

Looks nifty to dial in setback depending on pow conditions


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I believe! The swallow is the answer! I rode it on a deep day last week and had an eye opening experience. It's loose, wants to float, and there's no reason to sit back seat at any point. I would recommend to anybody considering that has regular access to pow, to cut it!


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks rad man.

Have you ridden it yet?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

WasatchMan said:


> Looks rad man.
> 
> Have you ridden it yet?


I did yeah. It was a completely different board. Loves to float, super responsive and all around pow ripper. Still felt the camber and had lots of pop. Epic.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> I did yeah. It was a completely different board. Loves to float, super responsive and all around pow ripper. Still felt the camber and had lots of pop. Epic.


wow, you posted that right above me...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

WasatchMan said:


> wow, you posted that right above me...


No worries.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Round two, playing with some tail options


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> Round two, playing with some tail options


I think my next one, I'm gonna cut the edges of the outer V then peel it back out,

Basically taking just the edge out, so I'm left with the same shape minus the edge.

Then try a whole bunch of shapes starting with the least amount & taking out more as I go.



Once you've done it once & see how easy it is.

You don't have to be so picky, it takes less time. haha

I was also thinkin' asym tail, but?


TT


----------

